# CCI edits for 93312



## reichtina320 (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi,

CCI edits bundle 93312 into 00562.  I am trying to find information as to when a modifier would be appropriate.

Does anyone have experience with this?

Thanks


----------



## jdrueppel (Oct 13, 2008)

I have attached the NCCI Web Page overview.  Within Anesthesia Chapter 2 (see bottom of Page 8) it states that TEE for diagnostic purposes (93312) with formal report, is separately payable.  If you add the -59 modifier, which is appropriate per NCCI instruction, it will be paid. 
We bill the -59 modifier and -26 modifier for "professional component" only - 93312-2659

This billing instruction is applicable to diagnostic TEE with all ASA codes, not just 00562.



http://www.cms.hhs.gov/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/01_overview.asp#TopOfPage

Julie, CPC


----------

